# MAJOR Dan Cooper Comics



## NCRCrow (17 Jul 2008)

http://jfchalifoux.com/dan_cooper_pocket_3.jpg

http://jfchalifoux.com/dan_cooper_mysteres_et_secrets.jpg

http://jfchalifoux.com/references.htm     (scroll down on page)

Does anybody remember reading these comics about Major Dan Cooper of Canada's Finest. From what I know and can remember, they were in French and only published in Europe by a Belgian writer.

I used to read these in Lahr at the Downtown Salvation Army when I was a kid.

Now thats dating myself (slightly)


----------



## aesop081 (17 Jul 2008)

There was a kiosk at an airshow i went to in Holland that was selling them. I used to read them as a kid.


----------



## Etienne (17 Jul 2008)

After all these years, I still have my (modest) collection. # 22 to 40 except #34. And yes Mr. Albert Weinberg is Belgian. I do recall seeing some Dan Cooper here in Quebec City many, many years ago. But they were all albums I already had....thanks to Lahr Canex... remember when Canex was actually a place worthy to go  .

One day  I will start hunting for the rest of the collection...

Chimo 

Etienne


----------



## NCRCrow (17 Jul 2008)

when you bought something at the CANEX Lahr Book Store (Caserne ) they would stamp it with a Black Star indicating you had paid for it.

I found some Archie Comics at my parents place last year and they were in an actual rotation box!  They had the Black Star from Lahr.

Does anybody remember the Salvation Army Canteen downtown Lahr?

Great Memories!


----------



## WLSC (17 Jul 2008)

For all of you, fan of this Canadian pilot who pilot everything from a glider to the space shuttel ...yes, you can find them in Québec.  Surely not in all the libraries but if you try a bit, you will find them...


----------



## NCRCrow (17 Jul 2008)

we need more people like Major Cooper!


----------



## Gorgo (26 Aug 2012)

Sorry to resurrect this old topic, but are there English translations of _Dan Cooper_ available anywhere?

Perhaps even unofficial translations done in the same pattern as some Japanese manga fans do to certain series from over there?


----------

